# Reason to train?



## Runs With Fire (Dec 14, 2014)

I am interested on getting different peoples aspects on why you train?  What was it that you started martial arts for in the first place?  Has your perspective or what you hope to get from the arts changed with time?  I ask because I am finding my personal philosophy taking shape in a slightly new direction.
I am always asking myself why. I suppose to ensure I have a vision; a purpose being fulfilled.  
       For myself, I can't find a legitimate, honest reason then I should either change my philosophy or my action.


----------



## K-man (Dec 14, 2014)

Runs With Fire said:


> I am interested on getting different peoples aspects on why you train?  What was it that you started martial arts for in the first place?  Has your perspective or what you hope to get from the arts changed with time?  I ask because I am finding my personal philosophy taking shape in a slightly new direction.
> I am always asking myself why. I suppose to ensure I have a vision; a purpose being fulfilled.
> For myself, I can't find a legitimate, honest reason then I should either change my philosophy or my action.


As you are posting in the TSD section rather than general martial arts, am I to assume you only want TSD people to post?


----------



## Runs With Fire (Dec 14, 2014)

I had Tang Soo Do on the brain, but I wouldn't be too picky.


K-man said:


> As you are posting in the TSD section rather than general martial arts, am I to assume you only want TSD people to post?


----------



## donald1 (Dec 14, 2014)

when i train, i do it for several reasons; to to get better, to rememember the forms better, better in shape, figure out how i can use the forms in a real situation and what some of the parts of the form could also be


----------



## Runs With Fire (Dec 14, 2014)

donald1 said:


> when i train, i do it for several reasons; to to get better, to rememember the forms better, better in shape, figure out how i can use the forms in a real situation and what some of the parts of the form could also be


 
Why do you want to get better?  Please excuse my bluntness.  What purpose does it serve if I may ask such a question?


----------



## donald1 (Dec 14, 2014)

by this i mean forms, i practice forms at home when i am not at the dojo.  practice and remember what corrections and tips that the instructor tells you and apply to training making habbit of doing it right.


----------



## K-man (Dec 14, 2014)

When I first started it was to do something with my young son that would interest him and give him good physical development and life skills. He stuck with the training for five years before leaving for other pursuits. Eventually I left as well, for other reasons, but always intended to return.

The reason for restarting? Unfinished business, physical fitness, friends etc.


----------



## Shai Hulud (Dec 14, 2014)

First, foremost and obviously, self-improvement.

The Keysi Fighting Method and training thereof has helped me through some tough times, directly or indirectly. Besides the obvious benefits of learning how to rough it out and the conditioning I get from it, it's about the philosophy that I can always keep going - that the limit's only my own self-imposed ceiling on my development and my technique, and that I can set any goal I want, no matter how lofty, as long as I'm willing to sweat and toil to get there.


----------



## Runs With Fire (Dec 14, 2014)

Shai Hulud said:


> First, foremost and obviously, self-improvement.
> 
> The Keysi Fighting Method and training thereof has helped me through some tough times, directly or indirectly. Besides the obvious benefits of learning how to rough it out and the conditioning I get from it, it's about the philosophy that I can always keep going - that the limit's only my own self-imposed ceiling on my development and my technique, and that I can set any goal I want, no matter how lofty, as long as I'm willing to sweat and toil to get there.


Well said


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 14, 2014)

When i first started to study the art's I studied at the first school that opened in the area. I had heard about martial arts and the physical and mental discipline involved and wanted to experience it.  After a short time I realized my instructor was out of shape and had little mental discipline and was in the arts simple to make himself seem important and to make money.
I changed instructors and would at times which hick 75 plus miles a night to study with a gentleman whom I had heard of, eventually moving to his town to study. 
My perspective on the arts has changed over time as now I do not look upon Black Belts with awe but rather wait to see  what they can do  and how well.  I see to many schools that where started by under black belts who claim to be high ranking black belts and nobody in the public checking there credentials and no one in the arts shutting down there frauds.
I still believe in some of the stuff that science can not prove but I have felt the results of.
I keep studying because I have still more to learn.


----------



## Blindside (Dec 14, 2014)

I started karate because it looked like fun and my best friend was studying it.

After eventually quitting (high school distractions) I got back into martial arts because I wanted the personal challenges of studying a martial art.  Then I started getting seriously into the self-defense side of things, and now these days I do it because I find it fun to challenge myself and learn new aspects of the arts that I study.  I think if you stay on any path for a length of time your reasons will change as you do.


----------



## Dom_ISK (Dec 14, 2014)

I started training because a couple of my friends already were and I could see the effect that it had on them. My initial aim was to lose some weight, get fit and be part of a group. I suppose now my reasons for continuing training are the same. Keep fit, keep making new friends and keep pushing myself to discover more of the art inside and outside of the dojang. 

Now I try to set myself two or three yearly goals which means I'm never too far away from achieving something. It seems to work for me! 

I had to take a year out recently which made me realise how much TSD meant to me and the bond that I had with everyone at my club. That was worth sticking with it alone.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 14, 2014)

Runs With Fire said:


> I am interested on getting different peoples aspects on why you train?



Because I like to train, but if you ask my wife it is because I am "Martial Arts Crazy"



Runs With Fire said:


> What was it that you started martial arts for in the first place?



I was a big kid and therefore the target of bullies and their friends so my parents sent me to Jujutsu



Runs With Fire said:


> Has your perspective or what you hope to get from the arts changed with time?



It has been over 40 years so it has changed a few times but in the beginning it was just to stop getting bullied but now it is mostly for health and to feed my addiction to it



Runs With Fire said:


> I ask because I am finding my personal philosophy taking shape in a slightly new direction.
> I am always asking myself why. I suppose to ensure I have a vision; a purpose being fulfilled.
> For myself, I can't find a legitimate, honest reason then I should either change my philosophy or my action.



Not knowing anything about you all I can say that as life situations change, school, job, family, etc. you and your philosophy changed. A quote from  Muhammad Ali that I am rather fond of and I think is applicable is



> A man who views the world the same at fifty as he did at twenty has wasted thirty years of his life.
> ---- Muhammad Ali


----------



## Runs With Fire (Dec 14, 2014)

In short words, my philosophy has changed from my life centered around me to what I call the reason for human existance, the light of truth: "Ad Dare Servire"   "To Give" and "To Serve".
As I follow my path, I must help the people along the way.  Instead of just taking from martial arts and my school, I want to give and and to help where help is useful and accepted.


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 14, 2014)

tshadowchaser said:


> When i first started to study the art's I studied at the first school that opened in the area. I had heard about martial arts and the physical and mental discipline involved and wanted to experience it.  After a short time I realized my instructor was out of shape and had little mental discipline and was in the arts simple to make himself seem important and to make money.
> I changed instructors and would at times which hick 75 plus miles a night to study with a gentleman whom I had heard of, eventually moving to his town to study.
> My perspective on the arts has changed over time as now I do not look upon Black Belts with awe but rather wait to see  what they can do  and how well.  I see to many schools that where started by under black belts who claim to be high ranking black belts and nobody in the public checking there credentials and no one in the arts shutting down there frauds.
> I still believe in some of the stuff that science can not prove but I have felt the results of.
> I keep studying because I have still more to learn.



I too believe that some things are beyond the realm of science. Call it a feeling if you will, but science is always current. Still no reason to readily dismiss because you say, there is always more to learn. Discovery maybe a metaphorical mine field, but still fun.


----------



## donald1 (Dec 15, 2014)

tshadowchaser said:


> I keep studying because I have still more to learn.



thats whats cool about martial arts, you can train for 5... 10... maybs even 20 or more years and still learn something new


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 15, 2014)

heck Donald1,,    20 years was such a long time ago.  I'm well over twice that in study years and still learning


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 15, 2014)

tshadowchaser said:


> heck Donald1,,    20 years was such a long time ago.  I'm well over twice that in study years and still learning



Amen brother....


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 15, 2014)

Well not at the point of getting my free bus pass just yet, but in the future I hope that I will have learnt enough to realise it did not matter when I started.


----------



## donald1 (Dec 15, 2014)

tshadowchaser said:


> heck Donald1,,    20 years was such a long time ago.  I'm well over twice that in study years and still learning


how many years have you trained?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 15, 2014)

started my first training back in 1962 learning from a book ( there where no instructors in my area at that time) official training came after I got out of school and  served in the military 
Yea I'm starting to age a little


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 15, 2014)

tshadowchaser said:


> started my first training back in 1962 learning from a book ( there where no instructors in my area at that time) official training came after I got out of school and  served in the military
> Yea I'm starting to age a little



Not too bad. Thought you were going to mention Napolian


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 15, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Not too bad. Thought you were going to mention Napolian



I doubt Napoleon's troops did much (if any) formal hand to hand training. They were all about small swords, bayonets and things that go BOOM.

I had my first class in 1968 or 1969. Damn. I need to get some Geritol... (Is it a dated product reference when the spellcheck program doesn't recognize "Geritol"?)


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 15, 2014)

Dirty Dog said:


> I doubt Napoleon's troops did much (if any) formal hand to hand training. They were all about small swords, bayonets and things that go BOOM.
> 
> I had my first class in 1968 or 1969. Damn. I need to get some Geritol... (Is it a dated product reference when the spellcheck program doesn't recognize "Geritol"?)



My spell check said that Napoleon was spelt like. Spell check obviously does not speak French lol.


----------



## Buka (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm not even sure why I train. Habit, I guess. I used to say because it was fun, but it's not fun anymore, it's just hard.

I know why I teach and stay active in the arts. What the hell else would I do?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 16, 2014)

I am to lazy to go back and read did I mention I'm still in the arts because those I call friends are in the arts


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 16, 2014)

tshadowchaser said:


> I am to lazy to go back and read did I mention I'm still in the arts because those I call friends are in the arts



Yeah, pretty sure that you did. Thought I saw you mention that in another thread, but still, the thread matters not


----------



## Energyman (Jun 18, 2016)

Runs With Fire said:


> I am interested on getting different peoples aspects on why you train?  What was it that you started martial arts for in the first place?  Has your perspective or what you hope to get from the arts changed with time?  I ask because I am finding my personal philosophy taking shape in a slightly new direction.
> I am always asking myself why. I suppose to ensure I have a vision; a purpose being fulfilled.
> For myself, I can't find a legitimate, honest reason then I should either change my philosophy or my action.





Runs With Fire said:


> I am interested on getting different peoples aspects on why you train?  What was it that you started martial arts for in the first place?  Has your perspective or what you hope to get from the arts changed with time?  I ask because I am finding my personal philosophy taking shape in a slightly new direction.
> I am always asking myself why. I suppose to ensure I have a vision; a purpose being fulfilled.
> For myself, I can't find a legitimate, honest reason then I should either change my philosophy or my action.


I have been interested in martial arts since I was a child.   From being a hyper kid,  to all the karate kids,  kickboxers,  bloodsports,  best of the bests,  3 ninjas,  ninja turtles,  I always knew I was meant to train.   I wrestled in highschool,  boxed very briefly in college,  but it wasn't the same.   I never got a chance to begin until recently. 
I train because i love the idea of martial arts.   It is definitely a great way to stay in shape,  as i think fighters have the most functional bodies.  I think i just love everything about the subject.  It's great to think that I am a part of something so big. 

I would have learned any martial art that i could,  it just so happens that there is a tang soo do school walking distance from my home,  so ive committed to it,  and it's the best decision I've ever made.


----------

